# Dark Chronicle 2



## kyektulu (Apr 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if Dark Chronicle 2 is out in the UK yet?

The staff at my local Game couldnt give me a straight answer.

I really enjoyed Dark Chronicle and am looking forward to the second release.

Ta


----------



## Lucien21 (Apr 15, 2008)

As far as I know Dark Cloud 3 (Dark Chronicle was Dark Cloud 2) isn't due out until 2009 on the PS3.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 19, 2008)

Cheers for that, I will be keeping an eye out. 

I will have to go and buy a PS3 then...


----------



## Armadillo-002 (May 1, 2008)

even though this doesn't releate to what you are asking, you can try rogue galaxy made by the same developer


----------



## Commonmind (May 1, 2008)

Armadillo-002 said:


> even though this doesn't releate to what you are asking, you can try rogue galaxy made by the same developer



I second this; great game.


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here here!


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 29, 2008)

What console is rogue galaxy on?


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Nov 13, 2008)

Rogue Galaxy is on the PS2, also check out Odin Sphere & Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria both on the PS2 as well


----------

